# Does more rear legroom increase your ratings?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Certain cars such as the Volkswagen Passat and Lincoln Town Car L have limousine quality leg room for rear passengers. Do you think rartings would go up compared to a cramped vehicle like a Prius or Camry?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Generally yes, but I don't think its as big as a factor as a clean car, driving experience, and just being a nice person overall.

I have a Mazda 3 with little leg room in the back, I put my front seats as forward as I can and move them back if its only 1 person in the front.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's like she said, bigger is better.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

I used to have a full size pick up that had loads of legroom in the back. I got another vehicle that's got less shoulder and leg room, but is nicer. My ratings keep going up and up. YMMV


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Passats have more legroom than a Prius? I was looking at a Passat Wagon, but it seemed like the same or less. I didn't measure, though.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

2012 and newer Passats are the only ones with great rear legroom. The older Passats were smaller and sportier with less rear legroom.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked at a Passat and couldn't believe how nice and roomy it was in the back.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> I looked at a Passat and couldn't believe how nice and roomy it was in the back.


Passengers love the CC for black car and leg room.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i think also depends on market and the fare.

if you're in a market with more fare, and more people in your area is driving 2013+ camry/accord and you're driving a 06 toyota yaris, they might judge you on that. also depends on how tall your passenger will be too.

be on the safe side, get something that can fit a 6" person, or some one who weights 250 lbs.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i think also depends on market and the fare.
> 
> if you're in a market with more fare, and more people in your area is driving 2013+ camry/accord and you're driving a 06 toyota yaris, they might judge you on that. also depends on how tall your passenger will be too.
> 
> be on the safe side, get something that can fit a 6" person, or some one who weights 250 lbs.


^^^
Too bad there's no Uber spring-sagging fee. 
In small cars, you hit a small dip and you lose your muffler.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You could always compare specs at edmunds.com to see which cars has the most legroom.

Does it increase ratings? Possibly. Never hurts to put attention to every detail.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> You could always compare specs at edmunds.com to see which cars has the most legroom.
> 
> Does it increase ratings? Possibly. Never hurts to put attention to every detail.


^^^
Rediculous!
If they want legroom, then why don't those cheap bastards order Uber Black or SUV? 
Mind you... these people are actually paying less than public transportation when it comes down to the fact that they are being delivered to the door of wherever they want to go and don't have to actually work some of the fat off of their asses by walking a block or two. 
Those jerkoffs would actually deduct "stars" for actually being forced to ride in a relatively new and clean Prius, Civic or something comparable? 
I was accepted to drive for Uber but by my lucky stars, Uber was kicked outta Vegas just in time because my 'new' Mercedes CLA250 would only be qualified for X, being black on black, leather, all the bells and whistles, etc. LOL. 
And to think that some snotty little urchin would rate me a 2 because of legroom? 
You gotta be kidding...


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I pull my front passenger seat all the way forward if it's only people in the back. At 6,4" I know how uncomfortable no leg room can be. People do comment on it some times, sometimes they donr


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> I pull my front passenger seat all the way forward if it's only people in the back. At 6,4" I know how uncomfortable no leg room can be. People do comment on it some times, sometimes they donr


^^^
I'm 6'4" also and I know the value of legroom.
BUT, about twice a year I have to call a cab and invariably these days a Prius shows up and I wouldn't think of complaining because I've come to learn that cars aren't built for me. 
In other words, you learn to live with it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> You could always compare specs at edmunds.com to see which cars has the most legroom.
> 
> Does it increase ratings? Possibly. Never hurts to put attention to every detail.


^^^
One more thing...
You say, "Every detail". 
What about that thumb print on your rear view mirror that some anal retentive is gonna give you 3 stars for?


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm 6'4" also and I know the value of legroom.
> BUT, about twice a year I have to call a cab and invariably these days a Prius shows up and I wouldn't think of complaining because I've come to learn that cars aren't built for me.
> In other words, you learn to live with it.


Oh I know. If never rate down because of it. It's always nice having it though. Cars like Prius just have no leg room anywhere. I had another gig and the company car was a Prius and there was no leg room even in the driver seat. Some cars are just built for midgets.... Like a Porsche boxer

After 4 years of riding around in a LAV I learned to deal with out it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Oh I know. If never rate down because of it. It's always nice having it though. Cars like Prius just have no leg room anywhere. I had another gig and the company car was a Prius and there was no leg room even in the driver seat. Some cars are just built for midgets.... Like a Porsche boxer
> 
> After 4 years of riding around in a LAV I learned to deal with out it.


^^^
Yeah, I rented a Prius for a week. 
Really great car... for handwringing, pablum puking, crybaby, environmentalists... who are under 5'10". 
Did I actually type that? Hah! 
BTW, they actually have a set of extended "seat slides" if that's the correct word, for Priuses that are sold by some after market outfit that add another 3" of rear travel to the front seats. 
They bolt right down into the original holes and sell for something like $100. bux a seat. 
I think I saw them on youtube, actually.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a 2015 Passat, lots of compliments and fits a family of 4 fat asses with no issues. Dont forget head room is also a plus.

Clean car is also a big plus.

Get a TDI though, A/C with TSi engine eats too much fuel in the summer.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Got a 2015 Passat, lots of compliments and fits a family of 4 fat asses with no issues. Dont forget head room is also a plus.
> 
> Clean car is also a big plus.
> 
> Get a TDI though, A/C with TSi engine eats too much fuel in the summer.


I have a CC with the TSI and drive a lot in summer with AC on and I AVG 33 MPG total, so not true.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Does more rear legroom increase your ratings?


 In a word - no. Ratings have a very distant relevance to the service you provide and vehicle you drive. If legroom guaranteed higher rating, mine would be 5, not 4.83.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am about to get more conclusive statistics on this. My first Uber Taxi had a partition. The partition took away leg room. Further, it restricted the circulation of air. To remedy the latter, I would hang a fan in the partition opening. It solved the problem, but it was loud and passengers did not always like its blowing in their face. I did get a few complaints, from Uber users, street hails or calls from my own company. My ratings were and are well within tolerances. Funny, too, for a while I was driving the cab more than usual and my ratings actually went up.

Now, I have replaced the car. It is too small for a partition, but there is more legroom in the back than there was in the old vehicle. I push the front seat all the way forward, as well, something that I could not do in the old cab. I will see what happens to my ratings.


****and yes, I am aware that some with partitions had ducts under the seat that ended on the floor. The problem with this is that cool air does not rise, but hot air does. From experience, I can relate that while my feet and knees may have been cool while riding in vehicles so equipped, my chest and face were not so cool.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I have a CC with the TSI and drive a lot in summer with AC on and I AVG 33 MPG total, so not true.


/facepalm

Get back to me after you spend 8hours driving in a congested city with traffic lights and stop signs at every block.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

All I can say is I get told all the time riders hate the Prius because of its lac of room. I drive a ford fusion and get complemented on it all the time, one rider of 3 can be quoted " Thank god its not a Prius!" Im looking at converting to a Nissan Versa Its got a crazy back seat area 35 mpg combined, and least expensive car you can buy! a perfect ride share car!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Get back to me after you spend 8hours driving in a congested city with traffic lights and stop signs at every block.


I do it's called Atlanta, you can't back up your claim.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I have a CC with the TSI and drive a lot in summer with AC on and I AVG 33 MPG total, so not true.


^^^
Modern AC only increases mileage a max of about 5%, and at speeds of over 35 mph it usually increases mileage because of the "parachute" effect of having the windows down. 
And with cars that have electric motor powered compressors like the prius and a lot of Nissans, etc. the increase in mileage is negligible because in a lot of those cars the same motor can also power the power steering pump.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Check out the Nissan NV 200 Taxi all the way to the bottom of the page.

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/fleet/nissan/vehicles?tool=global.fleet.lineup.link


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I do it's called Atlanta, you can't back up your claim.


Can you back up your claim?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here you go;

City with A/C On, vs Highway A/C Off.


edit:
Last pic supposed to show 39mpg.


----------



## KenChes (Jun 21, 2015)

Lots of compliment on my 2015 Passat TDI SE leg and head room.
FYI, 41mpg avg.


----------

